# Άλλες Ειδικότητες > Ηλεκτρολογικά >  προβλημα με θυροτηλεφωνο

## brasidas12

καλημερα εχω στο σπιτι το παρακατω θυροτηλεφωνο το οποιο ξαφνικα δεν δουλευει το μικροφωνο.δλδ ακουω οταν μου μιλανε αλλα οταν μιλαω εγω δεν με ακουνε αυτοι.απο το κουδουνι δεν νομιζω να ειναι το προβλημα γιατι απο τα αλλα 2 σπιτια δουλευει κανονικα.τα καλωδια που τα ανοιξα ειναι κανονικα δεν εχει φυγει κανενα.το θυροτηλεφωνο ειναι καινουργιο.1 χρονο εχει δουλεψει.τι μπορει να φταιει;;;μπορω να βαλω αλλο;γιατι καπου ειχα ακουσει πως πρεπει να βαλω μονο το ιδιο.κ η βλακεια εχει καπου 80 ευρω......                                                                                                                                                                                      
Uploaded with ImageShack.us

----------


## briko

αφού τα άλλα διαμερίσματα έχουν ήχο το πρόβλημα σου είναι στο δικό σου διαμέρισμα.
η καλώδιο η η συσκευή ειναι το πρόβλημα  .
φυσικά και μπορείς να βάλεις άλλης εταιρίας άλλα τώρα δεν θυμάμαι την αντιστοιχία καλωδίων .
ρώτα στα καταστήματα Κωσταντακατου το κόστος της συσκευής αλλά αυτοί υπολογίζουν και την προμήθεια του ηλεκτρολόγου που θα πάει την επόμενη για να τη  πάρει.
εγώ στη θέση σου θα έπαιρνα την συσκευή από άλλο διαμέρισμα για δοκιμή .

----------


## briko

http://www.karson.gr/downloads/manua...SEWN_URMET.PDF
στη σελιδα 5 η αντιστοιχια

----------


## stam1982

το ανοίγεις,ξεκολλάς το μικρόφωνο,παίρνεις ένα αντίστοιχο,το κολλάς και είσαι έτοιμος.

----------


## brasidas12

> http://www.karson.gr/downloads/manua...SEWN_URMET.PDF
> στη σελιδα 5 η αντιστοιχια


 αν καταλαβα καλα απο αυτον τον πινακα θα βρω πως συνδεεται η συγκεκριμενη μαρκα θυροτηλεφωνου με την καλωδιωση του θυροτηλεφωνου που εχω εγω (bpt);;

----------


## briko

> το ανοίγεις,ξεκολλάς το μικρόφωνο,παίρνεις ένα αντίστοιχο,το κολλάς και είσαι έτοιμος.


φίλε μου όταν δούλευα σε κάποια αντιπροσωπία θυροτηλεφώνων στην εισαγωγή μερικών δεκάδων χιλιάδων κομματιών χαλασμένα μικρόφωνα σε επιτοιχα θυροτηλέφωνα είχαμε 0.
χαλασμένα μικρόφωνα είχαμε στα θυρομεγαφωνα (αρκετά , τα περισσότερα από νερό).
στα επιτοιχα θυροτηλέφωνα είχαμε βλάβες συνήθως στην κλεμα (καθαρή βλάβη από τον ηλεκτρολόγο) και στον διακόπτη (λόγω χρήσης).
Ο φίλος από εδώ από τα λεγόμενα του ΔΕΝ εχει δυνατότητα να αλλάξει διακόπτη η να κάνει κάποιο άλλο έλεγχο εκτός από αυτό που του είπα να πάρει άλλη συσκευή από το γείτονα για να δει αν φταίει η συσκευή η η καλωδίωση πράγμα αρκετά πιθανό.
τώρα αν φταίει το μικρόφωνο η πιθανότητες είναι πολύ μικρές.
ΕΛΠΊΖΩ να μην με παρεξηγήσει ο φίλος μας για αυτό που είπα και αν το παρεξήγησε ζητώ συγνώμη.
στην ερώτηση ναι με αυτό τον πίνακα βλέπεις την συσκευή σου bpt και τα θυροτηλέφωνα άλλης μάρκας τι αντιστοιχεί από πλευράς επαφών.

----------

xsterg (22-11-16)

----------


## stam1982

ο καθένας λέει την άποψη του και προσπαθεί να βοηθήσει βάσει της εμπειρίας του και των γνώσεων του.
Δεν υπάρχει θέμα παρεξήγησης,δεν είπες κάτι προσβλητικό.
έχει τύχει σε αυτό το μοντέλο να φταίει το μικρόφωνο.

Τελικά Μύρωνα τι έκανες;

----------


## brasidas12

ακομα δεν εχω κανει τιποτα με αυτο το θεμα γιατι τρεχω με αλλες δουλειες.....με την πρωτη ευκαιρια θα ασχοληθω παλι κ θα ενημερωσω

----------


## geoponic

Γεια σου μυρωνα θα σου πω  τι μπορει να ειναι πιστευω οτι ειναι απο  το θυροτηλεφωνο που εχεις στο σπιτι σου ανοιξε το και θα δεις ενα μεγαφωνο αλλαξε το και το προβλημα θα διορθωθει

----------


## brasidas12

το μαγαφωνο δουλευει γιατι ακουω οταν μου μιλανε.οταν μιλαω εγω δεν με ακουνε απο κατω.στα αλλα 2 διαμερισματα ολα καλα.δοκιμασα τωρα ενα αλλο μικροφωνακι αλλα παλι τιποτα,αλλα δεν ειμαι κ σιγουρος αν δουλευε κ ψαχνω να βρω ενα τριτο για να σιγουρευτω

----------


## geoponic

Γεια σου και παλι μυρωνα  αφου δεν ειναι το μικρωφωνο κοιτα οταν σηκωνεισ το ακουστικο μηπωσ η γλωσσα της συσκευης δεν σηκωνεται και ετσι δεν ανοιγει τον ηχο μηπωσ κολλαει

----------


## kospan81

Παιδιά έχω το ίδιο πρόβλημα ακούω αλλα δεν με ακούνε.Αλλα έχουν το ίδιο πρόβλημα και τα αλλα διαμερίσματα.Ποιες ειναι οι πιθανές βλαβες;

----------


## briko

όταν όλη η πολυκατοικία (πάνω από 2 διαμερίσματα) εχει το ίδιο πρόβλημα άρα υπάρχει πρόβλημα στο κεντρικό σύστημα .

Υποθέτω ότι οι συσκευές είναι χειρολαβής άρα το πρόβλημα βρίσκετε στο θυρομεγαφωνο (αυτό υπάρχει μέσα στην μπουτονιέρα).
ΕΑΝ εχεις επιτοιχα θυροτηλέφωνα η κινέζικού τύπου δεν ισχύει αυτό που έγραψα.

----------


## typako

> καλημερα εχω στο σπιτι το παρακατω θυροτηλεφωνο το οποιο ξαφνικα δεν δουλευει το μικροφωνο.δλδ ακουω οταν μου μιλανε αλλα οταν μιλαω εγω δεν με ακουνε αυτοι.απο το κουδουνι δεν νομιζω να ειναι το προβλημα γιατι απο τα αλλα 2 σπιτια δουλευει κανονικα.τα καλωδια που τα ανοιξα ειναι κανονικα δεν εχει φυγει κανενα.το θυροτηλεφωνο ειναι καινουργιο.1 χρονο εχει δουλεψει.τι μπορει να φταιει;;;μπορω να βαλω αλλο;γιατι καπου ειχα ακουσει πως πρεπει να βαλω μονο το ιδιο.κ η βλακεια εχει καπου 80 ευρω......                                                                                                                                                                                      
> Uploaded with ImageShack.us


Καλησπέρα.
Βρασίδα12, αντιμετωπίζω ακριβώς το ίδιιο πρόβλημα στο ίδιο ακριβώς θυροτηλέφωνο (bpt e/272).
Τελικά κατάφερες να το λύσεις και πως?

----------


## katmadas

το μεγαφωνο το ειδες στην μπουτονιερα?

----------


## typako

> το μεγαφωνο το ειδες στην μπουτονιερα?


Το μεγάφωνο της μπουτονιέρας πρέπει να'ναι ΟΚ γιατί από τα άλλα 2 διαμερίσματα μου είπαν ότι συνομιλούν κανονικά.

----------


## katmadas

οπα δεν διαβασα την πααρθεση.
Το ανοιξες καυολου να δεις τι γινεται μεσα?
Καλωδια ισως?

----------


## typako

Το άνοιξα, αποσύνδεσα όλα τα καλώδια, τα έλεγξα και τα ξανασύνδεσα. Εχει 5 καλώδια (κοινό, βομβητής, κυπρί, μικρόφωνο, μεγάφωνο).
Οπτκά φαίνονται ΟΚ. Ανάμεσα στο καλώδιο του μικροφώνου (γκρί) και της γείωσης μέτρησα 12V DC. Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό?
Ανεβάζω και φωτό, μήπως και δείς κάτι.

Να ξεκολήσω το μικρόφωνο και να ψάξω να βρω ίδιο ? 

Αααα ... κι ευχαριστώ που ασχολείσαι ...

----------


## jakektm

το μικροφωνο σου ειναι αυτο που πιανεις στην φωτο. σε εκεινα τα καλωδια κοκκινο και μαυρο μετρα ταση , και μετα μιλα συνεχομενα και ξανα μετρα.

----------


## katmadas

Δες και που καταληγει το μικροφωνο.Ειναι κωλημενο η βιδωμενο?

----------


## typako

Παιδιά καλημέρα.
Το μικρόφωνο είναι κολλημένο πάνω στην πλακέτα. Οι κολλήσεις φαίνονται ΟΚ. Μέτρησα με ωμόμετρο (με ασύνδετο το θυροτηλέφωνο) και μου έδειξε ένδειξη (όχι 0 ή άπειρο). Ξέρω ότι αυτό δε σημαίνει τίποτε ιδιαίτερο, εφόσον δεν το ξεκόλησα αλλά τουλάχιστον ξέρουμε ότι δεν είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο. Τωρα αυτό με το να μετρήσω την τάση σε λειτουργία μιλώντας, δεν το έκανα ακόμη, αλλά θα το δοκιμάσω το βράδυ που θα έχω βοήθεια.
Στην πλακέτα δε φαίνεται κάτι καμμένο.

Σκέφτομαι, αντί να παιδεύομαι να το ξεκολάω από την πλακέτα με κίνδυνο να κάνω και μεγαλύτερη ζημία, να το κόψω από τα καλώδια και αν βρώ παρόμοιο να το συνδέσω με κολητήρι και μακαρόνι. Χώρος υπάρχει μπόλικος.

Κάθε άλλη πρόταση / παρατήρηση φυσικά είναι ευπρόσδεκτη.

Και πάλι ευχαριστώ πολύ.

----------


## diony

Να κοιτούσες εκτός των άλλων  και το διακόπτη που πιέζεις για να μιλήσεις ,μήπως δεν κάνει επαφή  είναι ,διπλός πατώντας συνδέει στο κύκλωμα της οικοδομής το μικρόφωνο και το μεγάφωνο της συσκευή σου και αφήνοντας τα αποσυνδέει

http://www.bpt.it/docs/bptistr/e272%...22%2001-06.pdf

----------


## typako

Παιδιά, σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις προτάσεις και τις ιδέες σας.
Μέτρησα και το διπλό διακόπτη και δουλεύει μια χαρά.
Προσπάθησα  να κάνω και αυτό που είπε ο φίλος jake, να μετράω την τάση στο  μικρόφωνο με ησυχία και με φασαρία και δε φαίνεται να αλλάζει κάτι.  Υποθέτω πως αυτό σημαίνει ότι ίσως φταίει το μικροφωνάκι.
Τεσπα, αφού ξέμεινα από άλλες ιδέες το έκοψα και θα ψάξω αύριο/μεθαύριο μήπως βρω παρόμοιο και θα επανέλθω.

----------


## katmadas

Ε αν ολα ειναι καλα τοτε μονο 3 μενουν.
Η μικροφονο η ο ενισχυτης της πλακετας η κομενο καλωδιο.
Μικροφωνο δεν χρειαζεται να βαλεις κατι εξεζητημενο.

----------


## brasidas12

Εγω δεν κατάφερα να βρω τι ειχε.το αλλαξα με ενα άλλο ποιο μοντέρνο κ τέλος

----------


## mixalis1988

Καλημερα σας. Ξανανοιγω το θεμα γιατι εχω και εγω προβλημα με θυροτηλεφωνο της bpt. Το προβλημα μου ειναι οτι ενω εχω ηχο στα διαμερισματα απ' την μπουτονιερα κατω (οποτε το μικροφωνο της μπουτονιερας δεν εχει προβλημα), δεν εχω ηχο στην μπουτονιερα απο κανενα διαμερισμα.Υπεθεσα οτι θα ηταν το μεγαφωνακι της μπουτονιερας αλλα δεν ειναι γιατι το μετρησα με πολυμετρο και ηταν ενταξει αλλα και οταν πατας καποιο μπουτον κλησης ακουγετε το χαρακτηριστικο bzzz απ το μεγαφωνο.Να χαλασαν ταυτοχρωνα ολα τα μικροφωνα απ τα διαμερισματα επισης το θεωρω λιγο απιθανο.το μοντελο της bpt ειναι το targha της μπουτονιερας, το nova εχουν τα διαμερισματα και ο ενισχυτης ειναι ο Α200R.

http://www.bpt.it/en/ita/products/ho...receivers/nova

http://www.bpt.it/en/ita/products/ho...-panels/targha

Ειναι θυροτηλεφωνο και οχι θυροτηλεοραση..Οποιαδηποτε βοηθεια δεκτη.Ευχαριστω!

----------


## atmistis

Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω κι εγώ.
Ακούω, αλλά δεν με ακούν.
Όλα τα άλλα της πολυκατοικίας δουλεύουν κανονικά.
"Σκάλισα" όσο μπορούσα, χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.
Αγόρασα καινούργιο, αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει.
Το οποίο με οδήγησε στο (αυθαίρετο) συμπέρασμα ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στην κεντρική μονάδα.
H κεντρική μονάδα γράφει: AZ/100.
Έχει 2 κουτιά. Το ένα γράφει TRA/100 και το άλλο AMP/100.
Κατά τη λογική, το TRA είναι το τροφοδοτικό και το AMP ο ενισχυτής.
Έψαξα στο internet να βρω manual, ανεπιτυχώς.
Φοβάμαι να σκαλίσω χωρίς manual, μην με κυνηγάει όλη η πολυκατοικία με δίκρανα και δάδες.
Όποιος γνωρίζει, από το πως ανοίγει, έως την καλωδίωση, θα του είμαι δια βίου υπόχρεος.

----------


## FILMAN

Εφόσον τα άλλα δουλεύουν κανονικά δεν φταίει η μονάδα
Το TRA100 έχει μέσα απλώς έναν μετασχηματιστή
Το ΑΜΡ100 είναι ο ενισχυτής και ανάλογα μ την παλαιότητα είναι φτιαγμένος είτε με διακριτά υλικά (με τρανζίστορ γερμανίου ο παλιότερος, με πυριτίου αργότερα) είτε με ολοκληρωμένα TBA820 (όχι Μ)

----------

atmistis (24-09-15)

----------


## atmistis

Ελπίζω ανοίγοντας να εντοπίσω ένα κομμένο καλώδιο.
Φοβάμαι όμως να το ανοίξω αν δεν ξέρω τι να περιμένω.
Επειδή άλλαξα το θυροτηλέφωνο στο διαμέρισμα και έλεγξα ότι όλα τα καλώδια είναι "καλά" πιασμένα και μπαίνουν στον τοίχο, είναι η τελευταία μου ελπίδα.
Ποντάροντας βέβαια στο να είναι όλα παραλληλισμένα στον ενισχυτή.

----------


## FILMAN

Είναι απίθανο να κατεβαίνουν όλα τα καλώδια από τα διαμερίσματα ξεχωριστά ως τον ενισχυτή / τροφοδοτικό και να παραλληλίζονται εκεί.

----------


## narmenis

> Το ίδιο πρόβλημα έχω κι εγώ.
> Ακούω, αλλά δεν με ακούν.
> Όλα τα άλλα της πολυκατοικίας δουλεύουν κανονικά.
> "Σκάλισα" όσο μπορούσα, χωρίς αποτέλεσμα.
> Αγόρασα καινούργιο, αλλά το πρόβλημα παραμένει.
> Το οποίο με οδήγησε στο (αυθαίρετο) συμπέρασμα ότι το πρόβλημα είναι στην κεντρική μονάδα.
> H κεντρική μονάδα γράφει: AZ/100.
> Έχει 2 κουτιά. Το ένα γράφει TRA/100 και το άλλο AMP/100.
> Κατά τη λογική, το TRA είναι το τροφοδοτικό και το AMP ο ενισχυτής.
> ...


https://drive.google.com/open?id=0B3...TFMamJLNEItVWM

Λίγο καθυστερημένα , αλλά αν ακόμα υπάρχει το πρόβλημα  που το έχω και εγώ, θα με ενδιέφερε . Πάρτε και το σχέδιο στη σελίδα 5 του pdf .

----------


## andyferraristi

Καλησπέρα και από εμένα. Αγνοώντας ότι κι εγώ έχω το ίδιο μοντέλο στην πολυκατοικία που μένω, ξεκίνησα άλλο θέμα εδώ. Όπως γράφω εκεί, δεν ενεργοποιείται το κυπρί από κανένα διαμέρισμα. Τροφοδότησα το κυπρί από μπαταρία, και ενεργοποιείται. Το σχέδιο που δημοσίευσε ο Νίκος στο προηγούμενο post με μπέρδεψε όμως. Πείτε μου, τι να κοιτάξω ρε παιδιά ???

Υ.Γ. Άνοιξα τα δύο κουτιά της κεντρικής μονάδας. Το ένα (TRA/100) έχει έναν μετασχηματιστή, δύο διόδους, και έναν ηλεκτρολυτικό πυκνωτή. Θυμίζει απλό τροφοδοτικό με διπλή ανόρθωση. Το δεύτερο (AMP/100), έχει δύο ενισχυτές (για μικρόφωνο και μεγάφωνο), σε κυκλώματα βασισμένα στο TBA820.

----------


## her

Μην ψαχνεις εκει. Δες αν το κυπρι ειναι οκ. Πηγαινει ταδη;

----------


## andyferraristi

> Μην ψαχνεις εκει. Δες αν το κυπρι ειναι οκ. Πηγαινει ταδη;


Καλημέρα, και συγνώμη για την καθυστέρηση, αλλά προέκυψε μπόλικη δουλειά και ... καταλαβαίνετε. Στα δικά μου τώρα, μόλις πριν από λίγο κατέβηκα να μετρήσω τάση, και έλαβα μετρήσεις 11 περίπου VAC, ή 5 VDC (μη γνωρίζοντας τι είδους τάση πηγαίνει εκεί). Γύμνωσα λίγο τα καλώδια για να εφάπτονται καλύτερα, και μόλις τα μόνταρα όλα στην αρχική τους θέση ... έγινε το θαύμα. Έκανα μια δοκιμή, και είχα λειτουργία του συστήματος. Επομένως φαντάζομαι είτε κακή επαφή των καλωδίων, ή κολλημένο το κυπρί. Θα το παρακολουθήσω τις επόμενες ημέρες, και στην περίπτωση που το ξανακάνει θα του ρίξω λίγο WD40, ή μπορεί να προβώ και στην αντικατάστασή του (εφόσον μπορώ να το βρω για να το προμηθευτώ). Σε κάθε περίπτωση ήταν μια καλή ευκαιρία να ασχοληθώ έστω και λίγο με το αντικείμενο (για το οποίο δεν είχα ιδέα όπως φανερώνει το πρώτο μου post). Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις βοήθειές σας ...

----------


## JOUN

Πάρε καινούριο κάτω από 10 ευρώ έχει.
Πάντως και με όλη την καλή διάθεση δεν γίνεται έτσι το troubleshooting ρε παιδιά..Πρώτα κοιτάμε τα απλά(αν έχει τάση το κυπρί) και μετά ανοίγουμε κουτιά και πλακέτες.

----------

mikemtb73 (08-08-16)

----------


## andyferraristi

> Πάρε καινούριο κάτω από 10 ευρώ έχει.
> Πάντως και με όλη την καλή διάθεση δεν γίνεται έτσι το troubleshooting ρε παιδιά..Πρώτα κοιτάμε τα απλά(αν έχει τάση το κυπρί) και μετά ανοίγουμε κουτιά και πλακέτες.


Γιώργο έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο σε αυτό που λες. Αλλά φαντάσου να έχεις πόσους ενοίκους να μουρμουράνε κι εσύ να μην ξέρεις καν από τι αποτελείται αυτό το πράγμα. Επάνω στην αμηχανία μου, το λάθος ήταν πανεύκολο ...

----------


## konstheo

Καλησπέρα, έχω ίδιο πρόβλημα με τον OP εδώ και ΠΟΛΛΑ χρόνια: όταν μιλάω στο μικρόφωνο του θυροτηλεφώνου κάτω στην είσοδο δε με ακούνε.

Πιο συγκεκριμένα, ακούγεται αν κολλήσει κανείς το αυτί στο μεγάφωνο και ταυτόχρονα ο ομιλητής στο διαμέρισμα μιλάει με υψηλή ένταση ψωνής, φαίνεται δλδ να είναι πρόβλημα ενίσχυσης της φωνής.
Το θυροτηλέφωνο είναι ένα παμπάλαιο URMET 4+N, έχω βρει και την αντιστοιχία καλωδίων.

Ως άσχετος που είμαι (!), αυτό που παρατήρησα είναι το εξής: άνοιξα το μικρόφωνο και είδα ότι  υπάρχουν δύο καλώδια, ένα το κοινό και ένα της ομιλίας. Μεταξύ τους μέτρησα τάση 6.4V dc. Είναι φυσιολογικό αυτό;;; Ρωτάω γιατί το μικρόφωνο δε φαίνεται να έχει εσωτερικά κάποιον ενισχυτή ο οποίος θα χρειαζόταν την τάση των 6.4 volt. Επομένως, τι ρόλο παίζει αυτή η τάση; Και επίσης η ενίσχυση της φωνής σε ποιο σημείο γίνεται, αν όχι πάνω στο θυροτηλέφωνο του διαμερίσματος;;;

----------


## FILMAN

Τα παλιά θυροτηλέφωνα είχαν μικρόφωνα κόκκων άνθρακος τα οποία όντως διαρρέονταν από συνεχές ρεύμα με αποτέλεσμα η μεταβολή της αντίστασής τους καθώς μιλούσε κάποιος στο διάφραγμά τους να μεταφράζεται ως μεταβολή της τάσης στα άκρα τους, αυτή αποτελούσε και το προς ενίσχυση σήμα, και γενικά ο ενισχυτής ήταν κεντρικός, δεν είχε τη δικιά της προενίσχυση η κάθε εσωτερική μονάδα όπως έχουν τώρα οι καινούριες με τα μικρόφωνα electret.

----------

Papas00zas (22-11-16)

----------


## konstheo

Αααα μάλιστα, τώρα βγάζει νόημα.

Συνεπώς, είτε το μικρόφωνό μου έχει πρόβλημα είτε ο κεντρικός ενισχυτής της οικοδομής...

Το μικρόφωνο δε νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα. Απ' αυτά που είδα για τα μικρόφωνα άνθρακα, παίζει να είναι και αθάνατα (εκτός αν σκληραίνουν οι κόκοι άνθρακα lol). Ωστόσο για βεβαιότητα θα δανειστώ από κάποιο άλλο ένοικο το δικό του και θα δοκιμάσω.

Μάλλον κάτι θα συμβαίνει στο κύκλωμα στην είσοδο της οικοδομής.

----------


## FILMAN

Όχι. Τα μικρόφωνα άνθρακα χαλάνε και μάλιστα πολύ συχνά. Το να δανειστείς κάποιο από έναν γείτονα δεν σημαίνει ότι θα είναι και καλό εκτός εάν στο δικό του διαμέρισμα το θυροτηλέφωνο δουλεύει. Αλλά αν δουλεύει το δικό του τότε το πρόβλημα είναι στο δικό σου και όχι στον κεντρικό ενισχυτή.

----------


## Panoss

> Το μικρόφωνο δε νομίζω να έχει πρόβλημα. Απ' αυτά που είδα για τα μικρόφωνα άνθρακα, παίζει να είναι και αθάνατα (εκτός αν σκληραίνουν οι κόκοι άνθρακα lol).


Έχω την εντύπωση πως οι κόκκοι άνθρακα με τον καιρό ενώνονται μεταξύ τους, οπότε αλλοιώνονται τα χαρακτηριστικά του μικροφώνου.

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν ξέρω τί ακριβώς παθαίνουν, αλλά το να πετύχεις κανένα που να δουλεύει ακόμα σωστά είναι πραγματικά σπάνιο.

----------


## konstheo

Χμμμ, σ' ευχαριστώ δεν το περίμενα αυτό με τα μικρόφωνα άνθρακα. Θα κάνω δοκιμές και θα ενημερώσω περαιτέρω.

----------


## gep58

Η υγρασία κάνει τη ζημιά στους κόκκους άνθρακα με τον καιρό -κολλάνε μεταξύ τους- και ειδικά αν ψιλοτρυπήσει η πλαστική μεμβράνη κάτω από το μεταλλικό κάλυμμα επισπεύδεται η αχρήστευση της κάψας

----------


## diony

> Χμμμ, σ' ευχαριστώ δεν το περίμενα αυτό με τα μικρόφωνα άνθρακα. Θα κάνω δοκιμές και θα ενημερώσω περαιτέρω.



Ρώτησε πρώτα άλλους ενοίκους της οικοδομής , αν και ένας μόνο ακούγεται δυνατά κάτω τότε το πρόβλημα είναι σε εσένα


Σε πολλές οικοδομές το σύστημα λειτουργεί τόσο οριακά , ώστε αν κάποιο ακουστικό δεν είναι ακουμπημένο στη θέση του ή αν δεν απομονώνουν οι επαφές του όταν το κλείνει , δημιουργείται πρόβλημα  στα υπόλοιπα (το έτυχα πολλές φορές)

----------


## konstheo

Λοιπόν, το μικρόφωνο ήταν τελικά. Αποφασίσαμε να αλλάξουμε όλο το θυροτηλέφωνο καθώς ήταν 25ετίας αλλά τώρα έχω άλλο πρόβλημα (ελεος): όταν χτυπάνε από κάτω το speakerάκι του ακούγεται πολύ χαμηλά. Είναι ένα 16Ω 0.25W. Τι κάνω σε αυτή την περίπτωση; (Το παλιό ήταν ένα πράγμα με πηνίο και είχε τραγικό ήχο, δε θα ήθελα να το βάλω)

----------


## diony

Δεν έγραψες το τύπο και τη μάρκα του παλιού , καθώς και του καινούριου θυροτηλεφώνου , είναι σίγουρο ότι έγινε σωστή συνδεσμολογία ?



Edit
Κάποια παλιά δεν είναι απόλυτα συμβατά με όλα τα νέα

----------


## konstheo

URMET 1130 το παλιό και το νέο CTC HT-502, είναι 4+Ν και τα δύο.

Το καινούριο ερχόταν με ένα χαρτί που έλεγε τις αντιστοιχίες για τη συνδεσμολογία, αλλά ήταν ό,τι να ναι κι έτσι έβγαλα την πλακετούλα για να δω οι γραμμές από που καταλήγουν στην κλέμα.

Γενικά όλα δουλεύουν όπως πρέπει (ή τουλάχιστον έτσι φαίνεται !!!) εκτός του κουδουνίσματος που είναι _πολύ_ σιγανό.

----------


## konstheo

> URMET 1130 το παλιό και το νέο CTC HT-502, είναι 4+Ν και τα δύο.
> 
> Το καινούριο ερχόταν με ένα χαρτί που έλεγε τις αντιστοιχίες για τη συνδεσμολογία, αλλά ήταν ό,τι να ναι κι έτσι έβγαλα την πλακετούλα για να δω οι γραμμές από που καταλήγουν στην κλέμα.
> 
> Γενικά όλα δουλεύουν όπως πρέπει (ή τουλάχιστον έτσι φαίνεται !!!) εκτός του κουδουνίσματος που είναι _πολύ_ σιγανό.


ΥΓ Το παλιό έγραφε URMET _μόνο_, αριθμό μοντέλου δεν έγραφε πουθενά. Η συνδεσμολογία του όμως ήταν ίδια με του 1130, όπως είδα από εδώ:

http://www.karson.gr/downloads/manua...SEWN_URMET.PDF

----------


## diony

Εδώ είναι το urmet
http://www.intercomsrus.com/handset%...ta%20Sheet.pdf
γράψε πως αντιστοίχησες τα 5 καλώδια από το παλιό στο καινούριο
( νούμερο παλιού /νούμερο καινούριου)

----------


## konstheo

Λοιπόν, έχουμε και λέμε:

E - ασύνδετο (αντιστοιχεί σε έξτρα κουμπί για ενδοεπικοινωνία που δεν τη χρειάζομαι)
D - βομβητής (μαύρο), στο παλιό ήταν στο 7
1 - κλειδαριά (άσπρο), στο παλιό ήταν στο 9
M - ομιλία (καφέ), στο παλιό ήταν στο 2
O - κοινό (μπλε), στο παλιό ήταν στο 6
T - ακοή (πράσινο), στο παλιό ήταν στο 1

Το εσωτερικό του παλιού μου είναι ίδιο με αυτό στη φωτογραφία του pdf που επισύναψες (η εξωτερική πλαστική επένδυση διαφέρει)

----------


## diony

Έτσι δείχνει να είναι , αν η νέα συσκευή δεν έχει ρύθμιση έντασης ήχου κλήσης , ίσως πρέπει να βάλεις ένα ηλεκτρομαγνητικό μίνι buzzer 6-8v AC

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, μάλλον η πιο απλή λύση θα ήταν να χρησιμοποιήσεις το buzzer που είχε το παλιό θυροτηλέφωνο...

----------


## konstheo

Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται αυτό θα κανω.

----------


## panandreas

Γειά σας και από εμένα. 
Έχω και εγώ ένα bpt με ίδιο πρόβλημα. Η κεντρική μονάδα είναι η AZ/105. 
Δεν έχω ήχο στο μεγάφωνο της εισόδου, από οποίο διαμέρισμα και αν μιλάω. Αν μιλάω από την είσοδο ακούω κανονικά σε όλα τα διαμερίσματα. 
Υπέθεσα ότι έχει να κάνει είτε με χαλασμένο μεγάφωνο στην είσοδο είτε με τον ενισχυτή. Δοκίμασα το μεγάφωνο της εισόδου, συνδέοντας το σαν ηχείο στο κινητό και έπαιζε δυνατά. Άνοιξα την μονάδα της εισόδου και δεν είδα κάποιο εμφανές πρόβλημα οπότε άλλαξα το tba820 που θεώρησα ως πιο πιθανό για πρόβλημα αλλά καμία αλλαγή. Το πρόβλημα παραμένει. 

Τι άλλο να κοιτάξω? Στο μεγάφωνο εισοδου αν το αποσύνδεσω εχω 12v αλλά μόλις το συνδέσω η τάση σχεδόν μηδενίζει. 

Σήμερα δοκίμασα κάτι ακόμα. Έβαλα ένα ράδιο στο θυροτηλεφωνο και κατέβηκα κάτω και άνοιξα την μπουτονιερα. Όταν κόλλησα το αυτί μου στο μεγάφωνο άκουσα ανεπαίσθητα ήχο αλλά με χάλια ποιότητα. 

Έχετε καμία ιδέα τι αλλο να κοιτάξω? 
Υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην είναι κεντρικό το πρόβλημα???

----------


## diony

ένα από τα πιο βασικά που πρέπει να ψάξεις (*χωρίς να σημαίνει πως αυτό* *φταίει* ) , είναι μήπως κάποιο *ή*  κάποια ακουστικά σε διαμερίσματα δεν απομονώνουν , το σύστημα είναι υπολογισμένο να μιλάει ένας με την εξώπορτα , αν σηκώσει ταυτόχρονα και δεύτερος , η ένταση μειώνεται κ.ο.κ.

αν θυμάμαι καλά , οι αγωγοί μικροφώνου και ακουστικού που κατεβαίνουν από τα διαμερίσματα , συνδέονται αρχικά στην κεντρική μονάδα και από εκεί φεύγουν άλλοι για το θυρομεγάφωνο

ψάξε στο διαδύκτιο για σχεδιάγραμμα , αν βρω στα αρχεία μου , θα επανέλθω αύριο

γράψε αν έχεις και τους τύπους από τα θυροτηλέφωνα , καθώς και του θυρομεγαφώνου
ίσως βοηθήσει

----------


## panandreas

Ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την άμεση απάντηση!

Βρήκα ένα σχεδιάγραμμα συνδεσμολογίας. Η κεντρική μονάδα γράφει επάνω στο καπάκι των καλωδίων *AZ/105* και σε άλλο σημείο πάνω της γράφει *AL/105*. Τα θυροτηλέφωνα πρέπει να είναι αυτά από το σχεδιάγραμμα δηλαδή τα* FD/51* ή *FD/50*. Ο ενισχυτής του μικροφώνου στην μπουτονιέρα γράφει *M/95*. Το μεγαφωνάκι της μπουτονιέρας δεν γράφει κάτι.

Από τα καλώδια που βλέπω σε μπουτονιέρα και κεντρική μονάδα, θα πρέπει τα καλώδια από όλα τα θυροτηλέφωνα να ενώνονται κάπου πριν την κεντρική μονάδα και να κατεβαίνει ένα κεντρικό για κάθε λειτουργία (εκτός των κουδουνιών κάθε διαμερίσματος που πάνε κατευθείαν από μπουτονιέρα σε κάθε διαμέρισμα)

Από όσα βλέπω στην καλωδίωση της κεντρικής μονάδας, από τα θυροτηλέφωνα έρχονται δύο καλώδια μικρόφωνο και γενικό(?) και για την μπουτονιέρα φεύγουν γενικό, δυο καλώδια μεγαφώνου, και τάση για τα λαμπάκια και το κυπρί. Τα μεγάφωνα των θυροτηλέφωνων παίρνουν κατευθείαν από τον ενισχυτή μικροφώνου της μπουτονιέρας.

Σήμερα σκοπεύω να ανοίξω τα θυροτηλέφωνα και να αποσυνδέσω όλα τα καλώδια, ώστε να δοκιμάσω ένα-ένα τα διαμερίσματα να δω εάν το πρόβλημα είναι τελικά σε κάποιο θυροτηλέφωνο που δεν απομονώνει. Θεωρητικά εάν κάποιο θυροτηλέφωνο δεν απομονώνει, δεν θα πρέπει όταν μιλάω σε αυτό το θυροτηλέφωνο (ακόμα και κλειστό πάνω στην βάση του) να ακούγομαι στην είσοδο???

Έχω επισυνάψει και μια φωτογραφία του θυροτηλεφώνου. Η απομόνωση γίνεται από τον διακόπτη στην βάση ή παίζει κάνα ρόλο αυτό το στρογγυλό που βλέπω στην μέση του ακουστικού (υποθέτω είναι απλά μαγνήτης για να μένει στην θέση του)?

----------


## diony

Δε θα βγάλεις άκρη έτσι
Υπάρχει ένας τρόπος πολύ εύκολος
Αν το σχέδιο που έβαλες ανταποκρίνεται με την δική σου εγκατάσταση , κάνε το εξής
Α) Ξεβίδωσε στον αέρα το καλώδιο που συνδέεται στο *1* της κεντρικής μονάδας ΑΖ 105
Β) μετρώντας με ένα πολύμετρο με τον επιλογέα του σε DC τάση ανάμεσα στο καλώδιο που ξεβίδωσες και στο  (*+)*  αν είναι όλα κλειστά δεν πρέπει να σου δείξει τίποτε ( για επιβεβαίωση αν σηκώσεις ένα ακουστικό , θα πρέπει να σου δείξει κάποια βολτ
*ΦΡΟΝΤΙΣΕ να μην ακουμπήσει τίποτε από αυτά στην τροφοδοσία 220**V που είναι δίπλα  , βάλε κάποια  μονωτική ταινία* 
Αυτό το στρόγγυλο που αναφέρεις είναι μαγνήτης , η απομόνωση γίνεται με τη μαύρη λαβή που πατάς και ανοίγει η πόρτα εισόδου

edit
Με τη μέτρηση αυτή εννοείται ελέγχεις μόνο τα μικρόφωνα των συσκευών και νομίζω αυτό μας ενδιαφέρει τώρα

----------

perimano (18-02-21)

----------


## her

αλλαξε ολους τους πυκνωτες στο 105

----------

FILMAN (21-02-17)

----------


## panandreas

Δυστυχώς άργησα να δω το μήνυμα σου και δοκίμασα πρώτα να αποσύνδεσω τα θυροτηλεφωνα. 4 είναι όλα κι όλα οπότε δεν ήταν τίποτα. Αποσύνδεσα τα 3 και δοκίμασα το τέταρτο αλλά δεν είχα ήχο στη μπουτονιερα. Δοκίμασα και με διαφορετικό αλλά τίποτα. Έκανα και αλλαγη δύο θυροτηλεφωνα μεταξύ τους και τίποτα. 

Κάτι που παρατήρησα είναι ότι με το που σηκώνω το δικό μου θυροτηλεφωνο ακούω κατευθείαν ήχους έξω από την πολυκατοικία, ενώ στα άλλα θυροτηλεφωνα πρέπει να χτυπήσω το κουδούνι πρώτα. Ίσως κάνω και λάθος και απλά δεν δουλεύει καλά ο διακόπτης στα υπόλοιπα θυροτηλεφωνα γιατί νομίζω ότι μόλις άγγιζα λίγο το διακόπτη σαν να άκουγα κάποιους ήχους. 

Αφού είδα το μήνυμα σου, αποσυνδεσα το 1 από την κεντρική μονάδα και μέτρησα τάση μεταξύ 1 και + όπου είδα 7-8 volt. Το ίδιο μετρησα και πριν αποσυνδεσω το 1 από την κεντρική μονάδα. Οι μετρήσεις έγιναν με τα θυροτηλεφωνα συνδεδεμένα.

----------


## diony

> Κάτι που παρατήρησα είναι ότι με το που σηκώνω το δικό μου θυροτηλεφωνο ακούω κατευθείαν ήχους έξω από την πολυκατοικία, ενώ στα άλλα θυροτηλεφωνα πρέπει να χτυπήσω το κουδούνι πρώτα. Ίσως κάνω και λάθος και απλά δεν δουλεύει καλά ο διακόπτης στα υπόλοιπα θυροτηλεφωνα γιατί νομίζω ότι μόλις άγγιζα λίγο το διακόπτη σαν να άκουγα κάποιους ήχους.


 

Το συγκεκριμένο μοντέλο , έτυχε να το έχω και εγώ σε προηγούμενο σπίτι που έμενα , δεν έκανε  επαναφορά πολλές φορές το έλασμα όταν σήκωνα το ακουστικό και δεν είχα πάντα επικοινωνία 





> Αφού είδα το μήνυμα σου, αποσυνδεσα το 1 από την κεντρική μονάδα και μέτρησα τάση μεταξύ 1 και + όπου είδα 7-8 volt. Το ίδιο μετρησα και πριν αποσυνδεσω το 1 από την κεντρική μονάδα. Οι μετρήσεις έγιναν με τα θυροτηλεφωνα συνδεδεμένα.


Τα 7-8 βολτ τα μέτρησες ανάμεσα *στο (+) και στο 1* *ή* _στον (+) και αγωγό που ήταν ενωμένος στο 1_ ?

Εμείς θέλουμε το δεύτερο

----------


## panandreas

Τάση μέτρησα μεταξύ (+)  και αγωγού που ήταν συνδεδεμένος στο (1). Ίδια τάση είχα είτε ήταν συνδεδεμένος ο αγωγός στο (1) είτε όχι. 

Το να αλλάξω τους ηλεκτρολυτικους πυκνωτές του ενισχυτή θα ήταν το επόμενο βήμα αλλά είπα να αποκλείσω τα υπόλοιπα πρώτα (φαίνονται και μια χαρά,  χωρίς φούσκωμα)

----------


## diony

Αν απομόνωναν όλες οι συσκευές δεν έπρεπε να μετράς τάση ανάμεσα στον αγωγό που ήταν στο 1 και στο (+) διότι με κατεβασμένα ακουστικά ο αγωγός αυτός σταματάει στο διακόπτη της μαύρης γλώσσας που πιέζεται από το ακουστικό όταν το ακουμπάς στη θέση του , και συνδέεται με το ακουστικό , αν το σηκώσεις από τη βάση του

Δεν είναι κακή ιδέα να αλλάξεις τους πυκνωτές ή αν έχεις καπασιτόμετρο ξεκόλλα τους και μέτρησε τους , βάλε σημάδι μόνο στην πολικότητα

----------


## diony

Η συσκευή του θυροτηλεφώνου σου πρέπει να είναι μάλλον σαν αυτή

11.jpg

----------


## panandreas

Ναι αυτή είναι η συνδεσμολογία του θυροτηλεφωνου. Ειδα τον κωδικό και είναι το FD/50.

Τελευταία προσπάθεια λοιπόν πριν να πάω στους πυκνωτές μιας και θεωρώ πιο πιθανό να έχουν χαλάσει οι διακόπτες σε πάνω από ένα θυροτηλεφωνα από ότι οι πυκνωτές. 
Λέω να αρχίσω να αποσυνδέω το μικρόφωνο -  καλώδιο {1} από τα θυροτηλεφωνα,  ένα κάθε φορά. Έπειτα θα μετράω την τάση που προτείνατε στην κεντρική μονάδα δηλαδή μεταξύ {1} και {+} αφού πρώτα αποσύνδεσω το {1} από την κεντρική μονάδα. 

Ελπίζω να καταλήξω σε χαλασμένους διακόπτες στα θυροτηλεφωνα, αν και η επισκευή όσο το σκέφτομαι θα είναι πιο ακριβή από τους πυκνωτές.

----------


## FILMAN

Μην περιμένεις να δεις φουσκωμένους πυκνωτές, δεν είναι παλμοτροφοδοτικό, απλά ξεραίνονται και γίνονται ανοιχτό κύκλωμα με αποτέλεσμα, αν αυτό συμβεί σε πυκνωτή σύζευξης, να διακόπτεται ο ήχος

Μου έχει τύχει σε θυροτηλέφωνο αυτής της μάρκας (αν και όχι στο δικό σου μοντέλο)

----------


## panandreas

Τελικά ήταν χαλασμένοι οι διακόπτες και στα 4 θυροτηλεφωνα. Κατάφερα να φτιάξω τα 3 (το 4ο το παιδευω ακομα)  και τώρα μετρώντας την τάση μεταξύ {1} και {+}  στην κεντρική μονάδα έχω μηδενική τάση. Μόλις σηκώνω ένα θυροτηλεφωνο η τάση ανεβαίνει στα ~8V.

Τι θέμα είναι ότι και πάλι έχω το ίδιο αποτέλεσμα. Στη μπουτονιερα ο ήχος ακούγεται ανεπαίσθητα και πολύ παραμορφωμενος. Αύριο πάω για πυκνωτές.

----------


## diony

> Έπειτα θα μετράω την τάση που προτείνατε στην κεντρική μονάδα δηλαδή μεταξύ {1} και {+} αφού πρώτα αποσύνδεσω το {1} από την κεντρική μονάδα.


Να  διευκρινίσω και πάλι μετράς ανάμεσα στο* (+) και* *στον αγωγό που είναι στο (1)* , αφού τον αποσυνδέσεις και είναι στον αέρα






> Λέω να αρχίσω να αποσυνδέω το μικρόφωνο - καλώδιο {1} από τα θυροτηλεφωνα, ένα κάθε φορά.


Με αυτό τον τρόπο αν είναι 2 συσκευές με διακόπτη που δεν απομονώνουν , πάλι δε θα βγάλεις άκρη
Πιο καλά βγάλε και από τα 4 θυροτηλέφωνα το 1 στον αέρα , κάνε έλεγχο να μην έχεις τάση στον ανάμεσα στο (+) και τον αγωγό του (1)  και μετά ξεκίνα να τα συνδέεις ένα  ένα

----------


## diony

Τώρα είδα το ποστ #67 ,έγραψα το #68 χωρίς να κάνω ανανέωση σελίδας
Άλλαξε και τους πυκνωτές και αν έχεις ένα καλό μικρόφωνο άνθρακα κάνε αντικατάσταση σε κάποια από όλες τις συσκευές , διότι παίζει να είναι και αυτά χαλασμένα , το μοντέλο της συσκευής είναι πάρα πολύ παλιό νομίζω

----------

FILMAN (22-02-17)

----------


## panandreas

Άκυρο τώρα είδα και εγώ το post #69

----------


## diony

> και τώρα μετρώντας την τάση μεταξύ {1} και {+}  στην κεντρική μονάδα έχω μηδενική τάση. Μόλις σηκώνω ένα θυροτηλεφωνο η τάση ανεβαίνει στα ~8V.



Εδώ υποθέτω με το σύμβολο ~8V εννοείς περίπου 8V και όχι AC 8V

----------


## panandreas

> Εδώ υποθέτω με το σύμβολο ~8V εννοείς περίπου 8V και όχι AC 8V


Ναι περίπου 8V dc. Από τα διαμερίσματα του δεύτερου ορόφου μέτρησα περίπου 5V, υποθέτω λόγω αντίστασης των μακρύτερων καλωδιων

----------


## diony

Στην ουσία η μέτρηση που έκανες , είναι η DC τάση του τροφοδοτικού , σε σειρά με την καλωδίωση μέχρι το θυροτηλέφωνο , των επαφών του θυροτηλεφώνου και την κάψα του μικροφώνου

----------


## panandreas

Τελικά άλλαξα τους πυκνωτές με κόστος κάτω από 1 ευρώ, έξυσα τις επαφές του διακόπτη σε όλα τα θυροτηλεφωνα, μιας και κανένας διακόπτης δεν δούλευε σωστά και πλέον όλο το σύστημα δουλεύει άψογα!  Τόσο καλά που έπρεπε να χαμηλώσω πολύ την ρύθμιση έντασης του μεγαφωνου της μπουτονιερας γιατί μικροφωνιζε. 

Σας ευχαριστώ πάρα πολύ για την πολύτιμη βοήθεια σας!

----------


## diony

κράτησε και τα σχέδια με τη συνδεσμολογία που ανέβασες , για μελλοντική χρήση  :Wink:

----------


## FILMAN

Τα μικρόφωνα ήταν άνθρακος ή όχι;

----------


## panandreas

> Τα μικρόφωνα ήταν άνθρακος ή όχι;


Δεν είμαι ειδικός, αλλά νομίζω ότι ήταν άνθρακος αν μιλάς για τα θυροτηλέφωνα. Ήταν στρογγυλό μεταλλικό (όλο μεταλλικό), περίπου 3-4cm. Μπροστά είχε 7*8 μεγάλες τρύπες.

----------


## FILMAN

Ναι, μάλλον ήταν. Είσαι τυχερός που δεν ήταν κάποιο χαλασμένο...

----------


## her

Φίλιππα και να ήταν χαλασμένο αντικαθίσταστε με καινούργια συσκευή. Εκτός και αν έχει το amp/75 παλαιού τύπου.

----------


## diony

> Ναι, μάλλον ήταν. Είσαι τυχερός που δεν ήταν κάποιο χαλασμένο...



έχω τέτοια μικρόφωνα

----------


## supemola

Καλησπέρα σε όλους!

Έχω κι εγώ πρόβλημα με το θυροτηλέφωνο (δεν  ακούγομαι κάτω). Ακολουθώντας τις συμβουλές εδώ και μετρώντας με το  πολύμετρο, πιστεύω πως 99% ευθύνεται το μικρόφωνο της συσκευής, το οποίο  είναι παλαιού τύπου. Όμως ρωτώντας σε μαγαζιά ηλεκτρονικών, φαίνεται  πως είναι αρκετά δύσκολο να βρεθεί πια τέτοιο μικρόφωνο. Η συσκευή είναι  bticino TERRANEO 60-0525 (Εδώ είναι η συσκευή και αυτό είναι το διάγραμμα συνδεσμολογίας της). 

Οπότε θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω:

- Γνωρίζει κάποιος αν υπάρχει κάπου διαθέσιμο τέτοιο μικρόφωνο;
- Απ'όσο καταλαβαίνω, αν είναι να αντικαταστήσω τη συσκευή, χρειάζομαι μια γενικού τύπου 4+n, σωστά; Αυτή ας πουμε είναι οκ;

Ευχαριστώ πολύ εκ των προτέρων

----------


## diony

> πιστεύω πως 99% ευθύνεται το μικρόφωνο της συσκευής, το οποίο  είναι παλαιού τύπου.



Τι μετρήσεις έκανες και καταλήγεις στο μικρόφωνο ?

Αν είναι το κλασικό μικρόφωνο άνθρακα ,  έχω τέτοια μικρόφωνα

----------


## supemola

> Ξ€ΞΉ ΞΌΞ΅ΟΟΞ�ΟΞ΅ΞΉΟ Ξ*ΞΊΞ±Ξ½Ξ΅Ο ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΞΊΞ±ΟΞ±Ξ»Ξ�Ξ³Ξ΅ΞΉΟ ΟΟΞΏ ΞΌΞΉΞΊΟΟΟΟΞ½ΞΏ ?
> 
> ΞΞ½ Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΟΞΏ ΞΊΞ»Ξ±ΟΞΉΞΊΟ ΞΌΞΉΞΊΟΟΟΟΞ½ΞΏ Ξ¬Ξ½ΞΈΟΞ±ΞΊΞ± ,  Ξ*ΟΟ ΟΞ*ΟΞΏΞΉΞ± ΞΌΞΉΞΊΟΟΟΟΞ½Ξ±



ΞΞ*ΟΟΞ·ΟΞ± ΟΞ¬ΟΞ· ΟΟΞ± Ξ¬ΞΊΟΞ± ΟΞΏΟ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ ΞΌΞ΅ΟΞ±Ξ²Ξ±Ξ»Ξ»ΟΟΞ±Ξ½ ΟΟΞ±Ξ½ ΞΌΞΉΞ»ΞΏΟΟΞ±, Ξ΅Ξ½Ο ΟΟΞ±Ξ½ ΟΟΞΉΞ³ΞΌΞΉΞ±Ξ―Ξ± Ξ²ΟΞ±ΟΟΞΊΟΞΊΞ»ΟΞΈΞ·ΞΊΞ±Ξ½ ΟΞ± ΞΊΞ±Ξ»ΟΞ΄ΞΉΞ± ΟΞΏΟ ΟΞ�Ξ³Ξ±ΞΉΞ½Ξ±Ξ½ ΟΟΞΏΟΟ Ξ±ΞΊΟΞΏΞ΄Ξ*ΞΊΟΞ΅Ο ΟΞΏΟ Ξ±ΞΊΞΏΟΟΟΞ·ΞΊΞ΅ ΞΈΟΟΟΞ²ΞΏΟ ΟΟΞ·Ξ½ Ξ΅Ξ―ΟΞΏΞ΄ΞΏ. 

Ξ£Ξ΅ ΞΊΞ¬ΞΈΞ΅ ΟΞ΅ΟΞ―ΟΟΟΟΞ·, ΟΞ΅Ξ»ΞΉΞΊΞ¬ ΟΟΞ΅Ο Ξ±Ξ³ΟΟΞ±ΟΞ± Ξ*Ξ½Ξ± Ξ¬Ξ»Ξ»ΞΏ ΞΈΟΟΞΏΟΞ·Ξ»Ξ*ΟΟΞ½ΞΏ, ΟΞΏ ΟΟΞ½Ξ*Ξ΄Ξ΅ΟΞ± ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΞ±Ξ―Ξ½Ξ΅ΟΞ±ΞΉ ΟΟΟ Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΞΌΞΉΞ± ΟΞ±ΟΞ¬.

Ξ£' Ξ΅ΟΟΞ±ΟΞΉΟΟΟ Ξ³ΞΉΞ± ΟΞ·Ξ½ Ξ±ΟΞ¬Ξ½ΟΞ·ΟΞ·.

----------


## diony

οκ  όλα καλά !

----------

